# First Sous Vide Burgers



## johngolf01 (Feb 9, 2017)

Had them in the bath at 119F (s&p plus butter) for bout an hour, followed by hot sear in the CI pan with butter/EVO.  Bout 8 oz.

Unreal moisture / flavor
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Definitely will do gain...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2017)

Wow!

Definitely going to have to give burgers a try!

Al


----------



## bellaru (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks great! 
That's on my to do list


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks good. My wife would be all into those burgers. Im going to have to try.


----------



## murraysmokin (Feb 10, 2017)

I bet the old Juicy Lucy would be amazing this way.


----------

